

Guitar Hero, an overnight success, 10 years in the making  - rama_vadakattu
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2009/10/guitar-hero-an-overnight-success-10-years-in-the-making.html

======
JCThoughtscream
He misses one of the biggest underlying factors to Guitar Hero's sharp takeoff
- Konami paved the road ahead for them. Arguably, Harmonix's strength was
"merely" in westernizing a concept that the Guitarfreaks franchise had already
established.

The fact that Harmonix had more insight than Konami, and focused on home
console development, certainly didn't hurt, but as a gamer, I should note that
even Rock Band was long since beaten to the punch by the inclusion of
DrumMania to Konami's arcade cabinet lineup.

